# suggest selling paintings



## Marisf (Jun 12, 2018)

I create a web page. can you check it out?
http://www.painting.mozello.lv


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

This could work. But your abstracts won't sell. However, in this forum you will find no buyers, only painters. You could perhaps post your work on https://www.flickr.com


----------

